# Template material



## tace (Nov 25, 2008)

I purchased a rhinestone system from DAS at the Indy show. I learned the next week that they had issues with their template material and they would not be able to ship the system until they got new material.

My question is everyone using DAS's material or are they using the Hartco stuff. If you are using the Hartco stuff, has it been working ok? I believe there is a great cost difference in the two materials.

I am frustrated because DAS has told me they will not ship just the software so I can "play" with it because it would cost more for them in shipping. They have until Friday to ship something or I will be seriously looking at the Falcon. (I had wanted to see the Falcon too but they were not at the show)

Thanks,

Tina
Affordable Screen Printing


----------



## joeshaul (Mar 1, 2008)

I believe most of these systems started with just using a sandblast mask material. I'm a bit surprised about the software thing, the cost of mailing a cd can't be too much, and unless it requires a dongle or something, they could in theory just send it to you via e-mail.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

The DAS does require a dongle!.... I think others have used some sandblast resist from other than from DAS. I would not take the Falcon in place of the DAS but would take the Eagle...same size..width..and has more potential than the Falcon unless you place to do mobile and not cut wider than 15 inch. BTW...you can get template material from DAS. try The Eagle This is a dealer for Eagle/Falcon They have 12.5 inch wide...5 yards for $45 I think..


----------



## tace (Nov 25, 2008)

Just wanted to let everyone know I received a tracking number from DAS on Thursday, the system should be here tomorrow. YEH! Let the fun begin...


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

If you need any help,, please ask,, we will help,,, 
and yes, the template material, on the eagle website is very similiar to the das material.but cheaper.sandy Jo


----------



## wwpro (Apr 9, 2009)

Since it looks like the debate on the template material has come to an end, I'll dare to ask ...

Can you post a link to it ?

How much down-pressure do you need to cut that material ? A UsCutter will do it or you need much more ?

Thanks


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Carlos, 
The Debate on Template material will never end,, lol
as with all of cutting templates, we put something weird in our cutters and voila, there is a new player in town,,
I am constantly cutting different stuff,, 
and not only the template material but the backer material, this rhinestone business is just coming into its time as far as machines and material to make the job easier. I think we are just starting our adventure here....
right now I am testing 4 different materials, not for any company but for my own purpose, to offer different varations of templates.
Sandy Jo


----------



## wwpro (Apr 9, 2009)

I understand that Sandy Jo, and I appreciate doing the work and sharing.
About my question on the cutter pressure ? Do you know of any good materials that can be clean cut with around 150grms of force?


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Carlos, the only want i would know would be to cut many layers and glue together to get the depth, as that is not enough force , as far as I know,, to cut the depth needed, but you can cut layers and glue together for you own purpose,, I did that at first,, untill i got a machine with more force. find a thin stencil plastic material at the hobby stores.
I also used a leather punch , too.. lol 
not fun, but it worked,,,
sandy Jo


----------



## wwpro (Apr 9, 2009)

That's a great work-around Sandy Jo.

On that layering what kind of adhesive would you recommend ? Spray craft glue will do it ?

thanks again


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

yes spray adheasive, I have also purchased cheap plastic folders from dollar store, and glued two together,


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

its not the best but it does work,, where there is a will, there is a way,, lol
sandy Jo


----------



## RhinestoneFetish (May 8, 2009)

I have the DAS system and I use the Hartco stuff. I find it easier to weed than the DAS material and also to brush the stones on. I have fewer that get stuck that I have to remove by hand with hartco


----------



## ljkyle (Jun 3, 2009)

what hartco sandblast materlal do you use. was looking at using 425 it is 32 mil 

Larry Kyle


----------



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

ljkyle said:


> what hartco sandblast materlal do you use. was looking at using 425 it is 32 mil
> 
> Larry Kyle


 
Please answer this question. I just purchased the DAS system but haven't purchased any materials yet. If the less expensive works well, I'd rather buy it!

Thanks,
Di


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

I use the 425-S material, Sign Supplies and Equipment: 425-S Sandmask - 15 inch x 10 yds NP - Low Price Guarantee, 15"x10yds for $66.00. It works better than the DAS material and for less. I have not tried the material being sold by the Eagle people. I thought I saw where it was only 12" wide, and that won't work for me.

I've also used the thicker Hartco, I think it's the 525. This works great for larger stones 4mm or bigger, because it gives more "sitting" room for the stones so they don't brush away too easily. However, DON'T use it for your 2mm or 3mm stones. It is too think and they will sit too far down in the stencil (that might have been obvious to some, but I had to learn)


----------



## ljkyle (Jun 3, 2009)

thanks that is good information to know.

do you have the cutter DAS sells or so you use another brand was thinking fo buying the graphtec 60-5000 it has 300 grams of downforce I dont know if that is enough to cut the the thicker sandblast material

Larry Kyle


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

That graphtec should do it,, the problem is how long will these cutters last under that heavy duty cutting day in and day out?


----------



## ljkyle (Jun 3, 2009)

you have a point I was wondering the same thing I guess time will tell. 
Larry Kyle


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

I actually use the Puma III. It has 400 downforce. I've considered how long it would last cutting the thicker material, which is why I typically only use that for designs done mainly in the 4mm stones. The majority of my work is done in the 3mm stones and 200-230 down force and the thinner material work fine for that. I cut the thicker at 400.


----------



## ljkyle (Jun 3, 2009)

thanks

Larry Kyle


----------

